# HELP: Master Thesis on Cross-Cultural Training. Looking for survey participants



## Vanessa_abroad

Hello everyone,

currently I am writing my master thesis on the topic of cross-cultural training and its role in facilitating expatriate adjustment.

Therefore, I am desperately looking for volunteers, who are 


 expats (optimally sent to a foreign country through their organization),
 have received a cross-cultural training and
 are willing to invest 5-10 minutes to participate in my survey.

Through this study, I would like to find out whether cross-cultural training is an appropriate measure that helps expatriates to adjust to their new environment.


There will be a raffle to win an Amazon voucher as well - to make participating a bit more interesting. Especially since it is always difficult to find enough volunteers. 



Thanks to everyone in advance - Your help is (more than) appreciated!

Vanessa_abroad


----------



## Vanessa_abroad

*Here can you find the survey:*

https://de.surveymonkey.com/r/crossculturaltraining-survey


Thank you very much!


----------

